# Getting beat by the media



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

Clicky

Neat News chopper video out of NYC - FDNY arrives onscene AFTER they have their helocopter onscene and are doing the "breaking news" bit.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

I hate when the Media gets there first. They just want to make it look big, bad, and don't care who they belittle in the process. 

They never know what they are talking about, and screw up the story every time.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like the FD was doing a good job too.  They knocked down the majority of the flames within 5 minutes.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jul 23 2005, 05:16 PM
> * They knocked down the majority of the flames within 5 minutes. *


 That's what happens when you mix water with fire.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 24, 2005)

I'd like to see more of this out of the news media...


----------

